# Dubai festival city



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

is anyone living there at present, or know anyone that does?

any views on rents, facilities, best rental options appreciated pls...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I love the position, its close proximity to the city, love the shops, Ikea and the canal walk


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I love the position, its close proximity to the city, love the shops, Ikea and the canal walk


thanks Macca - you're selling it!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't forget Marks & Spencers!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

is there much completed housing there yet though???

cannot find any ads online for places to rent?


----------



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hi*

Salam
Im from NY & was wondering 
what all brands do we have in Dubai 
cos shopping in NY is real cheap,
i mean if you have lived here, you know where to shop

are there any online sites to shop from 

Laptops, Clothes, etc
or have to walk into the stores & see what they have
are there any Designer oulets to shop at ?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I thought you were asking about breakfast cereal at first. They have most brands available over here Nike they have an Athletes Foot, Fitness first, which is just like my back home


----------



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I thought you were asking about breakfast cereal at first. They have most brands available over here Nike they have an Athletes Foot, Fitness first, which is just like my back home


Any sites to buy Laptops
couldnt find any from here in Usa
sites like, bestbuy, circuitcity

also would like to know whats the high speed internet 
Im paying $29.95 for 10Mbps here in NY


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

If you mean internet shops I can't find any here I use to use internet shops back home in Australia ones that I hooked up with through ebay and ones I found for all my eletronic needs, but I've been told there isn't much in on-line shopping available here.
As for internet my husband's company pays for ours at the moment, but I will be doing some research into costs, soon.


----------

